# Home theater



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

Since I am finally getting settled in, I would like to go ahead and put up a decent home theater setup. Rummaging around in my boxes, I found a still new(!) set of Polk RM6000's and an older 5.1 Pioneer receiver. 

Now, I don't have the greatest TV yet and probably won't until March or so. But I would really like to get something going for right now and then upgrade to a nice DIY set next year.

Anyone have any opinions on the quality of those speakers? Remember I am still a SQ audio noob here. Right now I am watching movies with the TV speaker... they have got to be better than that, right?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Gentoo,

Build a box for em !


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Hic said:


> Gentoo,
> 
> Build a box for em !


uhh, it's a 5.1 speaker set.


Yes, it would sound better than the tv's speakers. At least you'd get some bass anyway. If you're a SQ noob then they should satisfy you for a while, until you hear something else you like better, haha. Happens all the time.


----------

